
Voyager's Golden Records - retSava
https://imgur.com/gallery/hq87T
======
retSava
Funny enough, seems like the NASA page on this matter does not show all the
pictures. This imgur album seem to have them though.

Very fun and interesting thought experiment, trying to envision what you'd get
out of each picture if coming from a blank-ish slate.

Other nice links:

[https://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/galleries/images-voyager-
took/](https://voyager.jpl.nasa.gov/galleries/images-voyager-took/)

the greetings:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlVe2aZyygM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlVe2aZyygM)

